# Swarm Help!



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

So I just stepped outside and heard a great buzzing noise, when I looked up there was a swarm of something above my barn. I'm hoping it's bees but haven't wanted to get too close for fear of scaring them away.

Here's what I need to know.

How do I make them feel free to stay?

If I go purchase a hive box will they use it?
Do I wait for them to swarm in a tree and then have someone come move them to a hive box?
How long will they hang around before they move on?
Do I need to worry about being safe going to the barn? No one in the family is allergic but I'm a little worried about my livestock.

Those are just the questions I have, I don't even know what I should be asking.

We want bees eventually but don't know anything about them yet, but I also hate to pass on a swarm if it wants to be here.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

So I just read that honey bees typically swarm in the spring. 

So are these not bees? Are they confused bees?

If they are bees and they are swarming does this mean it's potentially an unsafe or unhealthy hive?

I understand at this late date they'll need feeding through the winter.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

They are calming and landing on the exterior barn wall and I do believe they are bees. Not sure why two photos are posting twice.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I do believe this is the leading lady.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They will stay from just a few minutes to several days or until they find a suitable new home be it a hive body with 10 frames or a hole in hollow tree or side of a barn.
Yes it is on the late side for a swarm but does happen for some odd reason, Yes you will have to feed them all winter most likely. 

No it is not a picture of the queen, the big one is a drone(male) bee. the queen will have other bees surrounding her to protect her till they have a suitable home and comb for her to lay eggs in.

No need to fear for your animals as they will not bother them, never have bothered friendly animals for many hundreds of years. ***** skunks and possums on the other hand will get stung and some times to death. But they are always messing with the hive to steal honey bees in the night.

. Al


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks, Al.

It was a little before twilight and they were still around. Hopefully we can make them a happy home.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

The bees are still hanging around.

So here's my next question:

Should I consider leaving them in the wall through the winter and move them in the spring? Or try and get them moved to a box yet this fall?

I'm just wondering if this small number of bees is going to be able to keep a hive warm versus "warmth-sharing" with the other animals in the barn through the winter.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You will have problems if you box them up and put in the barn wirth other animals. Just doesn't work.

I would probraly leave them alone till spring were it me.

 Al


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> You will have problems if you box them up and put in the barn wirth other animals. Just doesn't work.


Oh no. If I boxed them they would stay in the pasture.

They seem happy in the wall so I will leave them there for the time being.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw several of them today carrying what looked to be pollen; not a whole lot, but noticeable. 

Not sure where they are finding it but I'm glad they are.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup is pollin, possiable golden rod. Asters or Mums that some one planted

 Al


----------



## cityfeet (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm reading through this thread and realize it was some months ago but I'm excited for you and hopeful to learn whether they've stuck around?


----------

